# UVB lights?



## russianhenry (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a basking light and a infrared heat lamp attached to my Fluker's clamp lamp. I was told that I should also have an UVB desert terrarium lamp to help with calcium during the winter months, since I keep my russian inside during the winter. Does anyone else use these?


----------



## Snapper (Dec 16, 2010)

An MVB (mercury vapor bulb) is your best bet. Mega ray or power sun are good choices. They give off both UVA and UVB, as well as heat. Ordering them online is better, as you will pay a fortune in a pet store!


----------



## DeanS (Dec 16, 2010)

These things are going pretty cheap on ebay right now...it's the ONLY place I buy these things!


----------



## abra (Dec 16, 2010)

most torts NEED UVB so you should probably get one, i dont recommend a mvb because you alreay have heat and mvb is just a uvb light with heat. make sure theyre pointed straight down or they could hurt your torts eyes!


----------



## jagsrule100 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just got the MVB light yesterday and it works great!! If you don't get the MVB, then don't get a coil UVB light as they will hurt the tortoise's eyes. 

This is what you *DON'T* want:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00101GDIG/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 16, 2010)

I love my powersun MVB! It works great and it's keeping everyone happy and healthy. We have not had any outside time in 4 days....Fog, fog and more fog.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2010)

First of all, we need to know just what is your "basking light?"

If its already a UVB or an MVB, then you don't need the terrarium lamp. If its just a plain old spot light or incandescent bulb, then if it were me, I'd buy Zoo Med Power Sun. I just bought one from Coastal and it came in just 4 days. Nice price and quick service. You can then get rid of the basking light and use the Power Sun instead. Its heat plus UVB.


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 17, 2010)

What do you recommend for watts? Also do all MVB bulbs give off both uvb and uva? What is the difference between the "pet" specified bulbs and the once you get from sylvania? ( I just know that sometimes if you put the "pet" on there they tend to charge more - like the bedding! 

What is the difference between these bulbs - price ranges from $12.00 - up to hundreds of dollars?!?

http://www.marketamerica.com/patza/...mail=071310380C1A0C060E2A25000C1E0C244B1A021B


----------



## russianhenry (Dec 17, 2010)

its a 150 watt exo terra sun glow basking spot lamp. I also have an 150 watt infrared heat lamp 


Thanks everyone for the comments, I'm new to this so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## abra (Dec 17, 2010)

Jessicap said:


> What do you recommend for watts? Also do all MVB bulbs give off both uvb and uva? What is the difference between the "pet" specified bulbs and the once you get from sylvania? ( I just know that sometimes if you put the "pet" on there they tend to charge more - like the bedding!
> 
> What is the difference between these bulbs - price ranges from $12.00 - up to hundreds of dollars?!?
> 
> http://www.marketamerica.com/patza/...mail=071310380C1A0C060E2A25000C1E0C244B1A021B



I have an 100W and its good for most of his enclosure(which is a 54 gallon rubbermaid bin), I'm also adding a cheap heat lamp I already had. Yes, all MVBs have UVB/UVA. I've heard that the difference is the coating on the bulbs, if you don't have enough coating on it or something it can hurt the tort. Either that or the others don't have ENOUGH UVB/UVA.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2010)

russianhenry said:


> its a 150 watt exo terra sun glow basking spot lamp. I also have an 150 watt infrared heat lamp
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments, I'm new to this so I need all the help I can get.





This bulb only gives off UVA rays. You need one that gives off the UVB rays. So you could do without the exo terra sun glow light and in its place use the MVB. There are a couple of brands, but I'm only familiar with the Zoo Med Power Sun. And I use a 100 watt bulb.


----------



## russianhenry (Dec 17, 2010)

Alright this is what I have right now


----------



## coreyc (Dec 17, 2010)

The light you have only puts out uva it does not put out uvb exo terro does make one that put out both it called the Solar Glo you need to get that one or a Megaray, Powersun


----------



## Realsis (Dec 29, 2010)

I use both uvb and heat lamp like yourself. I have heard mercury vapor is the best and I will be looking into switching in the future. I have a russian tortoise and her name is Natasha.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jessicap said:


> What do you recommend for watts? Also do all MVB bulbs give off both uvb and uva? What is the difference between the "pet" specified bulbs and the once you get from sylvania? ( I just know that sometimes if you put the "pet" on there they tend to charge more - like the bedding!



'Plain' (cheap) MVB bulbs are tuned to emit visible light, with a bit of UVA to enhance colors, etc. but that bit of UV is not what the tortoise really needs. Reptile or UVB bulbs are specially tuned to emit UVB in a specific range- about 290nanometers if I recall correctly.

Some UVA is helpful- tortoises can see it so it helps with vision and eye development, helps with regulating biorhythms, etc. but UVB in a specific wavelength is what does the whole vitamin D/calcium metabolism bit.

The coating to make the reptile bulbs is not really that expensive, but it means that the makers have to shift gears to make relatively small batches, which takes a lot of effort.

As for watts- use enough to light the habitat nicely. A small tub probably only needs 50 or so, while a large indoor pen may need a few 150W or bigger bulbs to cover the area.


----------

